# Roganzar's Wolf Works



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

So changing armies over to Space Wolves, (and getting rid of other stuff). So some good deals over on eBay have gotten me a good start. I really should have done these guys from the start. Whats not to love about werewolf space vikings in power armor.
I've got some Grey Hunters that I'm doing for the August Painting Deathmatch. Also, I've got a growing Blood Claw pack. The big thing that I've recently put together is a Wolf Guard pack in terminator armor. I spent a good amount of time customizing most of the pack.

The leader of the pack, Utarg Wyrdwolf

Adar the Stalker (sorry for the blurry and poor camera-fu). Pinned and GS his arms out a little bit. For that aggressive pose.

Vars Shieldsworn, I've got his shield arm pinned so I can remove it for easier painting. Not really noticeable in the picture.

Grimm Frost-Iron, wielding his giant frost sword, (which was inspired by this blog.) Customized with a bionic arm from Anvil Industries.

And finally, but by no means least, Olfyr One-Eye, (because there has to be a guy named One-Eye).
I magnetized this guy so I could make use of both the assault cannon and the heavy flamer. Loaded a larger magnet into his body, set one in the side with the heavy weapon arm, and connecting one in the shoulders and one in the Assault Cannon ammo pack.


Still working on a custom built Wolf Priest that will generally go with the Blood Claws, because why not.
Now to go finish the Grey Hunters for the Deathmatch. Then get all the armor base painted and then start working on them individually. Since each one of these deserves to be painted with a personal touch. 
Hope you like them and I will try to stay focused on this plog unlike a few others I've done.

And, yes I am aware of the moldline clean up I still have left to do.


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

Those are some awesome looking pups can't wait too see what they look like all painted up


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking good there!

"I shall be watching your career with great interest....."


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Finished putting my Wolf Priest together.
Meet Bulgraaf the Watcher.

He doesn't have a backpack attached just yet but he does have one. I did get a Krom Dragongaze when I got these guys and decided to use him as a lone wolf. I'm giving Bulgraaf here his backpack and giving Krom or whatever he gets renamed, a regular back pack.
Again, still needs the neatening up to be done, but otherwise I'm pretty happy with how he turned out. I did try to build a wolf-skull mask from scratch but that was all the possible failure.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

First completed squad, err. I mean pack. These are Space Wolves, not just any old marines, gotta get this right. I present the Grey Hunters of Gurrek the Bear.

Gurrek the Bear 
Apparently, with some sort of deranged eye. Doesn't look that way up close in person. hmmm

Vath Fanghunter with his power sword.
Pretty proud of myself with the glowing runes and snow on legs effects.


And of course now I see every mistake that requires touching up. Sigh, now to go touch up.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Roganzar said:


> And of course now I see every mistake that requires touching up. Sigh, now to go touch up.


That's the joy of posting pictures. :laugh:

Still, looking pretty damn good :good:


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Also, I really need to be more diligent when cleaning up them damn shoulder pads.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Finished a few Blood Claws and my first Wolf Priest Bulgraaf the Watcher.
The rest of the Packs are set to go, in that their base armor is painted but the details for each individual Space Wolf Brother. Which is one of the things I've found, and really enjoy, is that these guys really deserve to have their own personalizations, even the most basic of Space Wolf Brother.

Bulgraaf the Watcher


Blood Claw Brothers




Also, I'll be finishing up a few more Battle Brothers before I finish the bases. Don't really want to mix up the snow until I have enough to do without being a huge waste of materials.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Not bad. Not bad at all :good:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Indeed not bad at all. A decent table top standard which is more than can be said for alot of players. keep at it


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Update time!
Finished up Wolf Lord Ullyr Blackrime on his Thunderwolf mount.

Along with a couple of my Terminator Armored Wolf Guard


While finishing up a few more Blood Claws I decided to change the gemstones on Wolf Priest Bulgraaf from red to green.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Microsol is your friend. Sorts out those tricky decals.

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Microscale-MI-2-Micro-Sol-Setting-Solution-for-Decals-1-fl-oz-/141348859653?pt=UK_ToysGames_ModelKits_ModelKits_JN&hash=item20e90c6f05


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Microsol is your friend. Sorts out those tricky decals.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Microscale-MI-2-Micro-Sol-Setting-Solution-for-Decals-1-fl-oz-/141348859653?pt=UK_ToysGames_ModelKits_ModelKits_JN&hash=item20e90c6f05


Hmmm. That looks like it could help with some of them decals. Never even heard of the stuff before.
Thanks. Going to get me so of that. :good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Do. I gave up on decals until I got this stuff. It softens the decal and forms it to the shape of the shoulder pad or whatever. Do it right and it looks painted on.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Update Time!!

Got a couple more of the Wolf Guard Terminators finished along with a couple of dreadnoughts.
The finished Wolf Guard
Grimm Rimesrage by Roganzar, on Flickr
Olfyr One-Eye by Roganzar, on Flickr
Dreadnoughts 
Venerable Dreadnought by Roganzar, on Flickr
Dreadnought by Roganzar, on Flickr

Other than that, finishing up my first full Blood Claw squad, (arg not doing 15 man squads anymore with these guys), couple of transports and more Grey Hunters.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Finished up the first full pack of Blood Claws. Which turns out that 15 is a lot. Go figure, huh?
Given the numbers of details 15 models involve, I'm pretty happy with how they've turned out.
Blood Claws Full 2 by Roganzar, on Flickr
Blood Claws 4 by Roganzar, on Flickr
Blood Claws 2 by Roganzar, on Flickr

Also, thanks Khorne's Fist for the microsol recommendation, that stuff is amazing.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Update time!
Finished my Rune Priest, Glaedir Stormbear, for this month's deathmatch. He has a little bit of kitbashing done to him. The open hand and the staff. 
The staff was built from a Grey Knight polearm and a Space Wolf back icon. His open hand is from the Sternguard veteran's box. They go together really well in creating a more shamanistic appearance to the Rune Priest.
Glaedir Stormbear by Roganzar, on Flickr

Also, finally finished my first pack of Wolf Guard Terminators. Really happy with how these guys turned out overall.
Wolf Guard Terminators pack 1 by Roganzar, on Flickr


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work mate, keep it up! :good:


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

*Update 2-11-2015*

So its been awhile since I did an update. Holidays, family and work tend to interfere with painting. I mean how dare it. So let's see what I've got done for this update, hmmm
Beyond my Great Company of Space Wolves I've done a few other things. Which I'll get to after the wolf update pics. (Also, sorry about the pic quality, trying some new lighting techniques to cut down on editing of the pics.)
First off I've filled out my first Grey Hunters pack to 10.
Grey Hunters by Roganzar, on Flickr
Additionally, I have another pack of Terminator Armor Wolf Guard that will be accompanying Wolf Priest Helgrim.
Wolf Guard Terminators with Wolf Priest Helgrim by Roganzar, on Flickr
Wolf Guard Terminators by Roganzar, on Flickr
Wolf Guard Terminators by Roganzar, on Flickr
Now there are a few other Wolf projects I have going on, working on my other Grey Hunters pack, some Long Fangs, some more wolf guard and a couple more vehicles. Of which I'll post as soon as their done. 
So I've also been working a few other things for my own fun and maybe a little profit.
On a whim, to sell on ebay and see what I could get, I did do a Blood Angels Tac Squad. I like how they came out and it was fun to work in a completely different color scheme, (space vampire), than my favorite wolfy space vikings. Thinking of doing a Death Company Squad next if they sell decently, (magnetizing them to use all the options.)
Blood Angels Tactical Squad by Roganzar, on Flickr
And just for fun, of which it really was, one Necron Warrior of the Nihilakh Dynasty. I'm doing a few more Necrons for fun. Picked up a Wraith and a lychguard that I'm doing. I've got to say the Necrons, even the far more complex wraith so far, are really fun and easy to paint.
Necron Warrior by Roganzar, on Flickr


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Since it's snowing here in North Carolina, I thought I'd get a pic with my HQs for my Space Wolves Great Company.
Great Company Leaders by Roganzar, on Flickr
Still working on Long Fangs (magnetizing for options), wolf claw equipped squad of Terminator Wolf Guard and a squad of Skyclaws.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

+rep for the ultra-realistic snow! :angel:


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

venomlust said:


> +rep for the ultra-realistic snow! :angel:


Gotta love it when nature actually works with you, right?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Wolves in the snow. Ace! :good:


----------

